# growing with T5's



## lovbnstoned (Sep 30, 2013)

got my seeds germinated,  they have 4 very small leaves under a 2ft T5.,,about 6 inches.  should I bring the T5 up bitr should I leave it where is is.  i'd show ya,  but having problems loading a pic's


lovvbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 30, 2013)

Should be fine at six inches.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 1, 2013)

should I move the T5 fixture higher, cause the plants r starting to get more leaves on them  ????

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 1, 2013)

When I grew with florescents I kept the lights about two inches off the plants.  Put your hand under and see how close you can keep it with out getting too hot.  If your hand isn't getting burned then the plants will be OK.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 1, 2013)

pretty much that ^^^^^


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 1, 2013)

I thought if U kept the light close it wouldn't let the plant grow   had a friend come by,  n just dropped some Ak-47,,,, wooow this good,,,  i'll take a toke for y'all


lovbnstoned


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 1, 2013)

is the Spexulux good for the T5's  ???

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't know what that is, a spexulux.  It doesn't stop the growth, but it does make the inter nodes spacing nice and close...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 1, 2013)

Throw up a pic and I will tell you if it is stunted or not by the light.

My t5s are bright and I actually keep my light farther away then that to prevent stunting and supercrop to beef the stems and reduce stretch.

Even for t5s two inches is to close for the younguns'


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 2, 2013)

it's called Spectralux,  I just can't find anything that will reduce the size of the pic so I can get it ,, a pic on here,  so 6 inches then is ok , to from the top of the plant.

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 2, 2013)

Put the back of your hand above the plant, if its to hot for you its too hot for the plant.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 2, 2013)

btw unrelated to the orginal question i saw your statement about finding something to reduce the size of your picture... Microsoft Paint... aka Paint... use the select area square, drag the dotted line box over the picture and downsize by dragging a corner closer to the opposite corner. you dont need any special program to downsize a pic for here. or cut the sides of the pic down till its an appropriate size file...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 3, 2013)

Using your hand is not a good method.

Flos hardly put out heat like an hid.

Hps /mh maybe but your hand is not the plant.


It's not the heat ppl - it's the *intensity*.


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm still reading and thanks for the info.  So since he only has two foot tubes, I'm guessing two tubes, how far away should they be ?


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 4, 2013)

I got 4 T5 grow Tubes at 2feet long     ,, but wjen I really start the grow.  I have a 4 ft T5 setup with 12 bulbs.

lovbnstoned  :icon_smile:  
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## DankCannabis (Oct 8, 2013)

is this a good deal its 85 bucks. my veg space is fairly smal so i think one would do and ill get one more for the flowering. wat ya think hXXp://www.oasisgardenhydro.com/default/products/hardware/bulbs-high-pressure-sodium/t5-2-2-tube-system-w-bulbs.html


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 9, 2013)

DankCannabis said:
			
		

> is this a good deal its 85 bucks. my veg space is fairly smal so i think one would do and ill get one more for the flowering. wat ya think hXXp://www.oasisgardenhydro.com/default/products/hardware/bulbs-high-pressure-sodium/t5-2-2-tube-system-w-bulbs.html"
> 
> 
> No, $85 is way too much for that fixture.  Check e-bay and Amazon for way better prices on T5s.  I saw a 2' 4 bulb T5 for $55 (free shipping) on e-bay recently.
> ...


----------



## DankCannabis (Oct 9, 2013)

thanks THG you are a blessing  and I apologize for the DL wont happen again. as for the space itll be in is barely 2x2 its only going to be a few clones for personal use so im not too worried on it being the best yield just yet just trying to learn the ropes for future projects 
ill look thru ebay for the lighting system. about how wide would you say the four bulbs fixture would be.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 9, 2013)

It always amazes me how much difference there is in price between items basically the same.  Here is the link to the light on e-bay.

hXXp://www.ebay.com/itm/221265603101?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 9, 2013)

I got a 12 bulb T5 fixture,, for both veg n flowering
4ft long by 20 inches wide
lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 9, 2013)

would it hurt to havE some cfl'S on the sides of the plants say 45's,, or 60's

lovbnstoned
olstoner


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 11, 2013)

Lovbnstoned  hey man just caught up alil on this thread...   Ive been growing with only T5's for the last 4-5 grows...  I run 8 4' T5s in a 2x4 tent and have had great results...

How big is your flower space?? that T5 you have should put out 60,000 lumens so it should cover 3x4 but the edges will be alil dark...


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 11, 2013)

i'm going to haver just a 3x4 grow room   so that 12 bulb setup  hopely will b fine


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 11, 2013)

whats the best way to setup the 12 bulb T5 ,,, every other bloom with grow bulbs or straight bloom all the way


----------



## DankCannabis (Oct 13, 2013)

thanks for the link THG, that is an amazing deal you have found there. definitly going to get this shipped out this week. is it a self cool hood? didnt see it anywer on the item des. but i believe so also whats the smallest space that this fixture would bloom??


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 14, 2013)

Hey jaam, how many plants can you fit in that space?  Also, how much can you pull from each?  I've been looking at a 4' 8 bulb from Quantum called "The Bad Boy".


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 14, 2013)

which is a better T5 spectrulux  or agro ???

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 14, 2013)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Hey jaam, how many plants can you fit in that space?  Also, how much can you pull from each?  I've been looking at a 4' 8 bulb from Quantum called "The Bad Boy".


 
I have run 6 all the way up to 16...   16 was really tight but they were small pots...   when it was 6 around 30-40g per plant depending on strain...  last few grows ive been using 2liter soda bottles as pots and pullin 15-20g per pot again depends on strain...   This run im goin with 7 plants in airpots and 2 in soda bottles...

I run 3 diff spectrum bulbs 3400 6500 and 10000 I believe...


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 14, 2013)

I got a Gro Journal start for any of y'all want look,, pull up a chai with bong n favorite popcorn n enjoy the Gro

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------

